# Hilfe bei PC-Kauf! Soundkarte mit MIDI



## fitkaba (2. November 2006)

Hi all,

wollte mir heute einen PC kaufen. Muss nichts besonderes sein oder haben, außer eine Soundkarte mit MIDI-Eingang, da ich mit Keyboard und meinem alten Cubase-Programm ein bisschen Musik machen möchte. Heutige PCs immer mit sound-on-board, egal, dachte ich, kaufst dir einfach eine Soundkarte dazu... 
Son Mist! Mit Midi-Anschluss und allen pipapo kommt das Teil auf fast 200 Doppelmark... Für eine SoundkarteHändler meinte, das wäre Einstiegspreis
Mein Frage: 
Gibt es günstige Alternative? 
Was muss ich investieren, um ein bisschen Musik machen zu können?
Wo bekomme ich evtl. passendes Material?
Hat jemand einen Tipp von euch?

Beste Grüße
fitkaba

//edit

noch ein Nachtrag:
würde vielleicht ein
Steinberg Midex 3 mein Probleme lösen? 

Ich habe den ganzen Tag im Nez gestöbert... und dieser Kasten kam dabei raus. Kann ich damit eine onboard-Soundkarte nasteuern? Oder sind da die sounds drin? Ich hab echt keinen Plan mehr. HILFE


fitkaba


----------



## chmee (2. November 2006)

USB-MIDI-Adapter gibt es ab 33Euronen ( http://www.sound-and-drumland.de/ca...faces-midi-sync-7-63-155-0.html?orderby=Preis ).

Und MIDI ist und bleibt ein Steuersignal, da sind keine Sounds drin, sondern leitet
nur Tastaturanschläge und andere Daten an den / vom Rechner weiter. Der Sound-
erzeuger bleibt Dein Rechner samt der Soundkarte.

Meine Erfahrungen/Tipps bezüglich Soundkarte:
1. Kein Terratec
2. Asio2-Unterstützung
3. Soundkartenmodelle von vor 2-3 Jahren durchstöbern und bei eBay billig abgreifen.
--> Da bekommst Du ne Profi-SK schon unter 100 Euronen.

mfg chmee


----------



## fitkaba (3. November 2006)

Danke chmee,

könntest du einen Blick auf dieses Angebot werfen? Ist es das, was du meinst?

http://cgi.ebay.de/M-Audio-DELTA-Au...yZ139092QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

sorry, habe noch nicht gelernt die links zu kürzen....

Grüße
fitkaba

//edit

;-) cooool, der hat sich alleine gekürzt


----------



## chmee (3. November 2006)

Die kostet im Laden 87Euronen, also würde ich gebraucht nicht mehr als 40 ausgeben.

1 x Stereo In / 1 x Stereo Out - Cinch/RCA / 1 x SPDIF-koax / 1 x Midi In/Out
24bit/96KHz / 10 Jahre Herstellergarantie

Klingt alles erstmal OK, aber die Cinchanschlüsse wären für Mich nicht ausreichend.

Tipps uA:
M-Audio Delta Audiophile192 (NP169,-) : ESI Waveterminal 192L oder XL (NP vor 2 Jahren 300Eur) : ESI Juli@ (NP129,-) : M-Audio Delta410 (NP177,-) oder Delta44/66 (NP zw. 149 und 180,-)
--> Kein USB oder Firewire !

mfg chmee


----------



## fitkaba (5. November 2006)

nochmals danke,

gestatte mir noch einige Nachfragen...:-( 

Ich habe einige der von dir vorgeschlagenen Karten auch in der Bucht gefunden. Dürfte also kein Problem sein, so etwas zu bekommen... 
Wenn ich mir jetzt einen PC kaufe, z.B. so ein Aldi-Komplett-Gerät oder irgendwas anderes, passen diese Karten dort problemlos rein? 
Wenn ja, muss ich doch sicherlich die onboard-Karte abklemmen, oder? Ist das einfach?
Muss ich sonst noch was beachten?

Vielen Dank schonmal
fitkaba


----------



## chmee (5. November 2006)

Sind alles PCI-Karten, uU mit externer Anschlußbox, sollte auch in einem ALDI-PC nutzbar sein.

Die Onboardkarte kann im Bios abgeschaltet werden.

mfg chmee


----------



## fitkaba (5. November 2006)

Danke, du hast mir sehr geholfen. Ich probiere mal mein Glück und hoffe, wenn ich Probleme bekomme, kann ich mich nochmal an dich wenden...

Danke nochmal

fitkaba


----------

